# Highly decorative buildings/highrises around the world (more than 10 floors)



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*10+ floors!*

Plaza Hotel, NY


















Palacio Salvo, Montevideo









Royal Liver Building, Liverpool









Kudrinskaya Square, Moscow









Legendale Hotel, Beijing


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

13 storey, 505 ft Tianning Pagoda, Changzhou, China


----------



## gdlrar (Feb 8, 2010)

Great Thread!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

The Ansonia, NY


----------



## Bent (Sep 25, 2005)

Martinelli Building


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Flatiron Building, NY


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Candler Building, Atlanta...1906/17 floors








http://www.flickr.com/photos/negfoto/2294600403/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrykearns/4229208706/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sminor/2035003882/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I love these old, gothic style skyscrapers.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Atlanta's Hurt Plaza (251'/18 floors) - completed in 1913, clad in white marble and glazed bricks with ornamental terra cotta spandrels and a heavy decorative cornice.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlmike99/299111244/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/procrast8/207648733/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7076747985/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngica/4546680768/sizes/z/in/photostream/


















http://farm1.staticflickr.com/218/477911933_e1be5c1a41.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

NY


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bez_imena said:


> NY


I love the potter building

The First National bank building

Going to be lofts soon


----------



## Dunzdeck (Apr 23, 2010)

I love this thread already!


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

So much beauty in this thread!


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

*New York Guaranty Building*









http://www.cambridge2000.com/gallery/html/P71821436e.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amerune/16747307/









http://www.cambridge2000.com/gallery/html/remaining.html#Buffalo_New_York_Guaranty_Building









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2820564268/


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

Adolphus Hotel, Dallas (1913)









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2737/4288952879_bcb8c19587_z.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2495/4247334310_eb05c2ff6b_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## tanklv (Mar 14, 2009)

Paper Ninja said:


> *New York Guaranty Building*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's BUFFALO'S - not "New York" - Guaranty/Prudential Building, thankyouverymuch!


----------

